# hello my friend has problems with guinea pig :(



## DoggyLover87 (Nov 7, 2011)

my friend asked me to write for her on here she has problems with her guinea pig 
her name is jojo she is 10 months old, my friend is getting jojo a companion next week 

these are the words she said:

ok we just checked JoJo and she is well tetchy when someone touches her tum
she chubby and dont like us touchin her tum.... plus she keeps jumpin for no reason
she on the floor and just purred

just been told by my friend that jojo's tummy keeps jerking
she thinks she maybe pregnant 
she is taking her to the vets wednesday to find out but she wanted to know on here aswell

just been told by my friend that jojo has been acting really moody and fidgeting and also making weird noises please help


----------



## DoggyLover87 (Nov 7, 2011)

she is in her cage now but she has been moving hay around 
i said to my friend that it maybe cause jojo needs a companion but she wants people advice


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

DoggyLover87 said:


> she is in her cage now but she has been moving hay around
> i said to my friend that it maybe cause jojo needs a companion but she wants people advice


easiest answer - has she been with a male recently? x


----------



## DoggyLover87 (Nov 7, 2011)

fuzzymum said:


> easiest answer - has she been with a male recently? x


no she hasnt my friend got jojo from a friend today but i will find out if she has with previous owner before that


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i know who you mean, and i spoke to them earlier.

i will repeat what i said though, from the pictures i saw it does look very possible that she is pregnant.
i wasnt told that her tummy keeps jerking, but that does confirm with the thinking that she is pregnant, she will also be VERY near her due date if that is the case, and they need to stop handling her NOW else they risk damaging/killing any babies, which can cause alsorts of birthing problems for mum

i wouldnt take her to the vets, as not all vets are skilled in palpitating small animals, and again they could harm or kill any babies, they are best off just sitting it out, if she is pregnant from the sound of things they wont have longer then a week or so to wait


----------



## Jasmine321 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi

It does sound like she is pregnant and has begun nesting. She just needs to be kept quiet, on her own and let nature take its course. I used to breed guinea pigs and they are very good mums. The less handling the better and plenty of yummy things to eat.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

this is an old thread now, last i heard jo jo actually wasnt pregnant


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

If she is not pregnant another reason for the jumping could be mites. Does she scratch alot.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

DoggyLover87 said:


> my friend asked me to write for her on here she has problems with her guinea pig
> her name is jojo she is 10 months old, my friend is getting jojo a companion next week
> 
> these are the words she said:
> ...


the moving tummy does say that she may be preganant, but when my piggie Kaytie was pregnant (3 times so far) she was never moody or strange!
she didnt like people touching her tummy very much though..........
just make sure your friend picks jojo up by under her front legs and her bum, just in case there is babys there!
if there is babys there DO NOT get her a companion yet coz she will be very terratorial!
wait till all the babys r at least 7-10 weeks before getting a friend


----------

